
Berners-Lee: Don't let record labels upset web openness - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/berners-lee-dont-let-record-labels-upset-web-openness.ars
======
tptacek
"The world is bigger than that. The internet is bigger than the music
industry. The economic impact of the internet is bigger than the music
industry."

... "so we win".

And here I thought we had the rule of law.

You want to know about a _really_ big industry? It's called "finance". Pucker
up.

------
webreac
Ok, I fully agree that music industry business model is broken. But internet
business model is also in its infancy. Using advertising to finance does not
work for everything. Internet has also difficulties with business models.

------
saeedjabbar
RIP labels.

